# 2012 PSE Bow Vise



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

Just purchased my first bow vise,and it is the PSE bow vise,I had my mind set on the"HTM $289",then I happen to see the PSE for $125,looked solid so I went for it, anybody have any input on this PSE vise.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

No, but let us know what you think after using it. Looks like it should work very well. 

Says it has site mounting holes as well. That's cool--one fixture for both bow and site. Should make all axis adjustment easier.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Anybody using this bow vise?


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

Im in process in making a SS plate to extend vise 4'' away from table for clearance,I'll keep you fellas posted,it sure is sweet.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

How well is it built?

What's the reason for extending it? I'd probably mount it to my Work Mate bench...


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

I finally made my alluminum plate for clearance,I'm gonna mount and take pictures and post up,the vise is all machined steel,it seems very solid,I'll no better when I get a bow setup in the vise,stay tuned,I'll be back.

Thanks,Jerzyjoe


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, where's the pics? :smile:

Ordrered one, should be here Tues.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. Pretty well built. Will be a day or so till I get it mounted.


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

I have mine all mounted up,it seems that bar that attaches to your stab has to be extended all the way out to keep your limb pocket from hitting vise,then it's not as sturdy,I have a 34" ata bow that I had on the vise,a longer riser bow should have more clearance from what I see.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

My 40" PSE doesn't have that problem. I have the vise c-clamped to my work-mate, and have the bow as close to the vise as I can get it. You have to lean on the vise clamp to hold the bow in position. but over all it seems to work quite well.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Any pics of this in action?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll see if I can take a couple and post them.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok. I've finally got a couple of pics taken and uploaded into the computer. They are not the best pics but will do for now. The middle one is straight down showing the bubbles. In the third you can see the mounting holes for a sight mount. The vise seems to work pretty well, even with my heavy Dominator.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Well my buddy who was the OP of the thread ended up giving me his since he got another vise which I am very grateful for. I think this is a great little vise and definitely worth the money. I used it today to do my 2nd and 3rd axis on my Hogg Father and it worked great.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, I'm liking it quite a bit...

BTW, how do you like the Bomar draw stops?


----------

